# Tivo not making daily call after change of router



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

I had my Tivo set up working perfectly running Tivoweb with all modules installed running through my old router, so i decide to change my router (BT Home Hub) and everything goes to pot  Firstly, i can access Tivoweb but cant access any modules (highlights, hackman etc etc) but its also not making my daily call through my broadband connection anymore. When i look in my BT Home Hub it lists my Xbox 360 connected via ethernet but doesnt list my Tivo even though its connected the same way, i cant remeber setting anything up in my old router to get tivo to work but maybe im wrong  

Any ideas?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Does your new router have the same IP address and subnet as your old one?
As Tivo is on a fixed IP you should be able to access it (I think) but if the router has a new internal IP address Tivo won't be able to find it's way out to the internet.
You'll need to put the new IP in as the gateway for Tivo by Telneting in and running Nic_config again.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply i can telnet in ok but not sure what you mean by running nic_config as i never had to run that before


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Telnet in and, at the command promt, enter


```
nic_config_tivo
```
and check the settings are as required


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks just done that and changed the ip and subnet, trying to do a call now................. fingers crossed


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Erm oops, don't know what i've done but now i can't access tivoweb OR telnet to Tivo


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

I really am stuck, i can't do anything  i have ran [email protected] to find Tivo's ip (strangely it isn't the one i assigned it) and tried to telnet to it but got nothing, please tell me i can reconnect to my TiVo without having to open her up, that would be an ABSOLUTE nightmare!!!


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

Without knowing what the ip addresses you have are it is a bit of a guess, but try changing the ip of the router so that it matches the one reported for your TiVo. That is, if the TiVo is xxx.xxx.0.xxx, make the router yyy.yyy.0.1 and set it's subnet to 255.255.255.0

Restart everything and you should be able to Telnet to the TiVo again. 

Post your ip's and subnets if this doesn't work.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

To be clear, the ip's are usually in the range 192.168.0.1 to 192.168.0.254 or 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.1.254. The first two groups in the ip need to be the same for TiVo and Router. That is 192.168.0.xxx, where xxx is different for the router and the TiVo. the router will usually be .1 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks, how do i change the ip address of the router? Where abouts in North West are you im in Cumbria


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm in Preston. 

How you change the ip depends on the router and your network. If the router is the DHCP server then there is usually a web interface. If it is picking up an ip from a DHCP server (eg, your dsl modem/router) then you need to change the master ip on the DHCP server and the router will then pick up the correct ip range from that.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

staffie2001uk said:


> I'm in Preston.
> 
> How you change the ip depends on the router and your network. If the router is the DHCP server then there is usually a web interface. If it is picking up an ip from a DHCP server (eg, your dsl modem/router) then you need to change the master ip on the DHCP server and the router will then pick up the correct ip range from that.


Hmm check my user name im a noob at most technical things, but willing to have a go (i did manage to set up tivoweb and modules so i cant be that bad!) i dont really want to go changing things in my router as i dont really know what im changing.

You said earlier about posting my IP adresses, which ones do you want me to post?


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

If you run [email protected] then alt+printscreen you should get an image on the clipboard similar to the attached. You'll see my router, two pc's and TiVo. Post yours and it may help. 

Cheers,

Col.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Cheers, heres the pic:


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

Hmmm, Interesting. 

Well, your TiVo is not showing as it would be a non-windows entry. 
I'm guessing that the BTHomeHub.home is your modem/router, xtreme-ti.home is a router and THOMSON is a computer? 

If that is correct, then you should be able to enter 192.168.1.254 into IE and enter the web interface of the modem. It's not a piece of hardware I'm familiar with so I can't be much help. 

There should be an option to set the DHCP range, which would need to include whatever you assigned to the TiVo and one to set the master ip (currently 192.168.1.254). Again you would need to set this so they were on the same subnet - that is, the first three number groups are the same) 

Hopefully if you reset those the TiVo should reappear. 

What ip did you assign to the TiVo?


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

staffie2001uk said:


> Hmmm, Interesting.
> 
> Well, your TiVo is not showing as it would be a non-windows entry.
> I'm guessing that the BTHomeHub.home is your modem/router, xtreme-ti.home is a router and THOMSON is a computer?
> ...


Yeah the BT home hub is my router, the xtreme-ti is my wireless notebook and i thought the Thomson was my Tivo!!!

The ip i set to the Tivo was: 192.168.1.66

This is my router settings:


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Also ran [email protected] again



my set up is: BT home hub (router) and Xtrem ti notebook connected wirelee, Xbox 360 connected ethernet and Tivo connected ethernet


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Hi,
Just to doublecheck you did restart Tivo after you changed it's IP address?

Also what was its IP address before?

Automan.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi, yeah i did restart Tivo. The address before was 192.168.1.150


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

Something has just occured to me. In your earlier reply to AMc, you said you had neve run nic_config. This is the TiVo utility that is used to change the TiVo MAC address and ip. If you haven't run that then I don't think you have changed the TiVo's ip address. When you said you changed the TiVo's ip was this in the BTHome Hub settings page? 

If so, add the "old" TiVo ip (192.168.1.150) using the IP Addresses section and see if it comes back. 

I am puzzled as to why you see a network device with the name Thomson. My D-Link router didn't recognise TiVo automatically. I had to manually enter the ip for it to work.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

staffie2001uk said:


> Something has just occured to me. In your earlier reply to AMc, you said you had neve run nic_config. This is the TiVo utility that is used to change the TiVo MAC address and ip. If you haven't run that then I don't think you have changed the TiVo's ip address. When you said you changed the TiVo's ip was this in the BTHome Hub settings page?
> 
> If so, add the "old" TiVo ip (192.168.1.150) using the IP Addresses section and see if it comes back.
> 
> I am puzzled as to why you see a network device with the name Thomson. My D-Link router didn't recognise TiVo automatically. I had to manually enter the ip for it to work.


I did run nic_config (check the post under cwaring) and thats when the problems started.

Im not sure if the thomson device is Tivo but i would have thought so, it couldn't be the Xbox could it?

Hang on, just had a brain wave let me try something


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Hmmm that didn't work either, i plugged in my old router (D-Link) as i know my way around it but still couldn't find anything


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

If you haven't already, enter the new TiVo ip address into the BTHome Hub ip addresses list. I had to explicitly enter my TiVo's ip.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

So your Tivo used be 192.168.1.150
And is now 192.168.1.66

Your new default gateway is 192.168.1.254
subnet mask 255.255.255.0

It seems to me your Tivo should have been okay on it's old IP number.

What may have been different is the default gateway IP which is now 192.168.1.254
perhaps before it was 192.168.1.1

Or maybe your Tivo only needed a reboot to update the public DNS server information (where to look to find the ip of the tivo epg download servers).

Are sure you did not make a typo reconfigguring Tivo's IP address?

Does anyone know if you can display the IP set on Tivo via the TV from one of the logs etc?

Otherwise I suppose you are going to have to pull the drive 

*EDIT:*
What do you get if you try to telnet to 192.168.1.253 ?

Automan.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

staffie2001uk said:


> If you haven't already, enter the new TiVo ip address into the BTHome Hub ip addresses list. I had to explicitly enter my TiVo's ip.


This BT home hub is a pain in the ass, it says


> IP Address Assignment: Static


 and i cant input the Tivo ip (well i probably can but not sure how with this router!) there is a remote assistance option in the router if anyone would be kind enough to have a look


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Automan said:


> So your Tivo used be 192.168.1.150
> And is now 192.168.1.66
> 
> Your new default gateway is 192.168.1.254
> ...


I tried to reboot the tivo first hoping i wouldn't have to do any of this but it didn't work 

Im not sure that i didn't make a typo when i put in the ip on the tivo, i don't think i did but not sure.

when i telnet to 192.168.1.253 telnet comes up then just disapears without a message or anything 

ok i think i've managed to input Tivos ip into the router but when i try and telnet it its telnetted to my router as its asking for my admin and password 

What a mess i made


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I suspect you are telneting something else.
If your Tivo had no password before I don't expect it would gain one.

Perhaps you are telnetting your BT box?

Tivo telnet prompt is like this

bash-2.02#

You can of course confirm it is your tivo you are telneting by unplugging it's network cable and try telnet again.

Automan.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Automan said:


> I suspect you are telneting something else.
> If your Tivo had no password before I don't expect it would gain one.
> 
> Perhaps you are telnetting your BT box?
> ...


No it is deffo the BT router i'm telnetting, like i said its asking for admin and password which is what the BT hub does


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok just telnetted to the router and logged in with username and password and the router is made by THOMPSON so that must be what showing up in [email protected] and not Tivo as i thought..............i'm now even more confused.............if thats possible  

Wish i'd of left well alone, if in the end i have to take out the hard drive *shudder* how would i connect it to my notebook?


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Found this on the BT Hub



Any idea what values i should enter for each one?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I don't think that will help as Tivo does not rely on DHCP for it's network address 

Also re the device called THOMSON on 192.168.1.253 I assume that is not your old ADSL Router?

Having both your old and new router connected together is not good 

Automan.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Automan said:


> I don't think that will help as Tivo does not rely on DHCP for it's network address
> 
> Also re the device called THOMSON on 192.168.1.253 I assume that is not your old ADSL Router?
> 
> ...


No its not my old router as its not connected, like i said earlier i'm pretty sure now that its my new (BT) router as it is made by Thompson but why would [email protected] pick up the BT Home Hub and Thompson on seperate ip's


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

If i take out the hard drive and connect to a PC what will happen? When i boot will it go straight to the bash promt and i can edit nic config?


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Tivo_noob said:


> If i take out the hard drive and connect to a PC what will happen? When i boot will it go straight to the bash promt and i can edit nic config?


Anybody


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

If you boot into the correct drivers CD you will be able to re-install the CC drivers which will also allow you to make any nnecessary changes.

You would probably be able to just run the necessary command by booting to a Hinsdale CD. I think


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

Tivo_noob said:


> If i take out the hard drive and connect to a PC what will happen? When i boot will it go straight to the bash promt and i can edit nic config?


Warning: You need to be careful that the PC doesn't boot up into XP (or Win2000) as they will "damage" the boot sector and prevent the drive booting in the TiVo.

Why your BTHome Hub should appear as two ips is a mystery. Only guess is that the modem and the router have separate ips.

Still doesn't solve your problem. I would have thought that you could telnet to the TiVo even if the gateway was set incorrectly on the TiVo. Not certain though, and not going to try it on mine. Also, I would have expected [email protected] to see it if it was possible to communicate at all.

You don't have any MAC address filters do you? I temporarily goosed my wireless router by setting a MAC filter list that didn't include my main router and then couldn't communicate with it except by wireless.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

If you think you know what your Tico IP address is, there is an easier way

Disconnect your pc from your network
Disconnect your Tivo from the network
Change your IP settings on your pc to be STATIC 192.168.x.y+1 (where x and y are what you think you have on the Tivo)
Reboot pc
Connect pc to Tivo DIRECTLY with a cat5 cable
Telnet into Tivo
Run the config

Note that if your gateway address (on the router) has changed then THIS ALSO NEEDS changing on Tivo (and, if I remember rightly, there is a line in your Tivo startup you have to change too)

This is easy IF YOU DO IT IN EASY SIMPLE SINGLE STEPS!

This is much easier to try and determine what IP settings you have


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

PhilG said:


> Connect pc to Tivo DIRECTLY with a cat5 cable


Should that be a cross-over cat5 cable?


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I just used an ordinary cat5 when I configured my Tivo - I think that the cachecard is smart enough to accept either


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Oh, and here is that mystical statement that I needed to add to my Tivo:

route.tivo add -net 0.0.0.0 netmask 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.0.1 dev eth1

My gateway is at 192.168.0.1


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

PhilG said:


> I just used an ordinary cat5 when I configured my Tivo - I think that the cachecard is smart enough to accept either


Even if the cachecard isn't, the network card in any modern PC almost certainly is. You only need one of the pair to be auto-sensing for it to work.


----------



## Cormode (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm going out on a limb here...

It might just be a cable unplugged, I haven't seen anyone ask if you check for connect lights on the router and Tivo ethernet card.

I bet that when you ran the ip config app on the tivo through telnet, you had a finger slip and didn't notice it.

The tivo ip addres might be 192.167.1.68 or 192.168.12.68 or any such thing. 

It may be impossible to find.

If you can get a bash prompt by connecting a serial cable from the tivo to the computer you can fix it that way, otherwise...

you need to:
- pull the harddrive(s) from the tivo
- install them in your PC (disconnect all other drives in the PC)
- boot the pc from a special linux CD
- repair the tivo config manually

this is a pretty involved process.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok thanks for the advice, think i'll have a bash at this over the weekend and let you know how i get on, certainly can't do any more damage


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Tivo_noob said:


> ...i'll have a bash...


I assume that wasn't deliberate?


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

cwaring said:


> I assume that wasn't deliberate?


Sorry, should of read "i'll have a bish bash"


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Actually, you CAN do more damage

Boot your pc into Windows with the drive attached and it isn't a Tivo disk any more........


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

PhilG said:


> Actually, you CAN do more damage
> 
> Boot your pc into Windows with the drive attached and it isn't a Tivo disk any more........


Yeah im aware of this which is why i don't want to attach to my pc without knowing EXACTLY what to do.

Thanks for pointing out though


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Just read the whole thread

If your router/gateway IP address changed when you changed bozes then this is exactly why Tivo stopped dialling out. Tivo itself needs to know the gateway address - it probably defaulted to what you had before, but now it sure doesn't

So you might not be that far away from a fix.

I'd certainly try a bit harder to figure out the Tivo IP address before taking the drive out.....


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Can I just say MTU.

I am sure my TiVo is not happy when the router MTU is not 1500. Some routers seem to default to 1982 (I think) which can cause issues.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok guys, today is D-Day. I'm pulling the drive and attatching to pc

Wish me luck, if all fails i'll fork out for a new drive from one of the lads on here

I'm going in...........

I should also add that if all does fail i still have my original 40gb tivo drive that i can swap over until i get my replacement


----------



## Muttley1900 (Dec 23, 2008)

I&#8217;d like to thank everyone who contributed to this thread as i had to spend a lot of time today trying to configure my BT Home Hub to work not only for the PC/Printer/VOIP but also my TiVo.

My cat used up at least one of it&#8217;s lives when it was sick on the Belkin Wireless Router that I had been using for the last 24 months (which was a direct replacement for much the same type before that) last night.

This buggerd the router as there are 2 &#8220;vents&#8221; on the top of the router and the circuit board directly below them&#8230; No connection to the internet.

Hold on, instead of going and getting another Belkin unit, I have a BT Home Hub somewhere here for when I rejoined with BT 18 months ago.

I didn&#8217;t use it then as I was happy with the Belkin and I found the Home Hub to be limited with only 2 Ethernet ports.

To cut a very long day short, I was able to connect the PC to the Home Hub via one of the USB ports and the Printer to the other. This then left free the two Ethernet Ports, one for my Phillips VOIP and normal landline phone and the second for the TiVo.

The phone connected up okay, but TiVo would not show up at all.

I tried all sorts of things, even getting confused with the fact that the BT Home Hub was showing as &#8220;Thomson&#8221; on the network list and many of the other issues that TiVo_Noob got.

I then found this site and thread which gave me the answers (some of which I should have known from when I originally put the Ethernet card in the TiVo (but hey, I had been drunk and slept once or twice since then).

Was able to take the advice from here and connect to TiVo directly with my laptop via the Cat5 cable to then reconfigure the nic_config_tivo file.

Great stuff in the end and saved circa &#163;70, which I may use on a one way trip to the vets for that 14 year old cat if she goes anywhere near this set-up


----------

